# [Configuración Xorg] No consigo hacer... Solucionado!

## agapito

no me arrancan las X's ¿que tengo mal?

este es mi archivo xorg.conf:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier   "Default Layout"

   Screen      "Default Screen"

   InputDevice   "Generic Keyboard"

   InputDevice   "Configured Mouse"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Generic Keyboard"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option      "CoreKeyboard"

   Option      "XkbRules"   "xorg"

   Option      "XkbModel"   "pc105"

   Option      "XkbLayout"   "es"

   Option      "XkbOptions"   "lv3:ralt_switch"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Configured Mouse"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option      "CorePointer"

   Option      "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

   Option      "Protocol"      "ExplorerPS/2"

   Option      "ZAxisMapping"      "4 5"

   Option      "Emulate3Buttons"   "true"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "IBM L180p"

   Option      "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "GeForce 6200"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier   "Default Screen"

   Device      "Card0"

   Monitor      "IBM L180p"

   DefaultDepth   24

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth      1

      Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth      4

      Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth      8

      Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth      15

      Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth      16

      Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth      24

      Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

y esto es lo que me vuelca el log de las X's, Xorg.0.log:

```

_XSERVTransSocketOpenCOTSServer: Unable to open socket for inet6

_XSERVTransOpen: transport open failed for inet6/rufante:0

_XSERVTransMakeAllCOTSServerListeners: failed to open listener for inet6

X Window System Version 7.1.1

Release Date: 12 May 2006

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.1.1

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN 

Current Operating System: Linux rufante 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP Mon Feb 12 23:12:07 CET 2007 i686

Build Date: 12 February 2007

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Feb 14 13:18:50 2007

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

   X.Org Video Driver: 1.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.6

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libbitmap.so

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,2570 card 103c,12bc rev 02 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,2571 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,24d2 card 103c,12bc rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,24d4 card 103c,12bc rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,24d7 card 103c,12bc rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,24dd card 103c,12bc rev 02 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,244e card 0000,0000 rev c2 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,24d0 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,24db card 103c,12bc rev 02 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:2: chip 8086,24d1 card 103c,12bc rev 02 class 01,01,8f hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,24d3 card 103c,12bc rev 02 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:5: chip 8086,24d5 card 103c,12bc rev 02 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0221 card 1043,820c rev a1 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 05:02:0: chip 14e4,1696 card 103c,12bc rev 03 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 05:09:0: chip 1814,0201 card 1948,3c01 rev 01 class 02,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Intel Bridge workaround enabled

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,5), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xf1000000 - 0xf31fffff (0x2200000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xf01fffff (0x10200000) MX[B]

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 5: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,5,5), BCTRL: 0x0006 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 5 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xf0200000 - 0xf04fffff (0x300000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation GeForce 6200 rev 161, Mem @ 0xf1000000/24, 0xe0000000/28, 0xf2000000/24

List of video drivers:

   nvidia

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.9746

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xd8000000 from 0xdfffffff to 0xd7ffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xf0410000 - 0xf0411fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xf0400000 - 0xf040ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xf0500600 - 0xf05006ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xf0500400 - 0xf05005ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x60000000 - 0x600003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xf0500000 - 0xf05003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [7] -1   0   0xf2000000 - 0xf2ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xf1000000 - 0xf1ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x0000143f (0x40) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x000014d0 - 0x000014df (0x10) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000180c - 0x0000180f (0x4) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x000014f8 - 0x000014ff (0x8) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00001808 - 0x0000180b (0x4) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000014f0 - 0x000014f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000014c0 - 0x000014cf (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00001804 - 0x00001804 (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x000014e8 - 0x000014e8 (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x00001800 (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x000014e0 - 0x000014e0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00001480 - 0x0000149f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00001460 - 0x0000147f (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00001440 - 0x0000145f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xf0410000 - 0xf0411fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xf0400000 - 0xf040ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xf0500600 - 0xf05006ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xf0500400 - 0xf05005ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x60000000 - 0x600003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xf0500000 - 0xf05003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [7] -1   0   0xf2000000 - 0xf2ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xf1000000 - 0xf1ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x0000143f (0x40) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x000014d0 - 0x000014df (0x10) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000180c - 0x0000180f (0x4) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x000014f8 - 0x000014ff (0x8) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00001808 - 0x0000180b (0x4) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000014f0 - 0x000014f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000014c0 - 0x000014cf (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00001804 - 0x00001804 (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x000014e8 - 0x000014e8 (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x00001800 (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x000014e0 - 0x000014e0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00001480 - 0x0000149f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00001460 - 0x0000147f (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00001440 - 0x0000145f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xf0410000 - 0xf0411fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xf0400000 - 0xf040ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xf0500600 - 0xf05006ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xf0500400 - 0xf05005ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x60000000 - 0x600003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xf0500000 - 0xf05003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [11] -1   0   0xf2000000 - 0xf2ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xf1000000 - 0xf1ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x0000143f (0x40) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x000014d0 - 0x000014df (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000180c - 0x0000180f (0x4) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000014f8 - 0x000014ff (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00001808 - 0x0000180b (0x4) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x000014f0 - 0x000014f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x000014c0 - 0x000014cf (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00001804 - 0x00001804 (0x1) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x000014e8 - 0x000014e8 (0x1) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x00001800 (0x1) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x000014e0 - 0x000014e0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00001480 - 0x0000149f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00001460 - 0x0000147f (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00001440 - 0x0000145f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  1.0-9746  Fri Dec 15 09:56:41 PST 2006

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(++) Using config file: "/root/xorg.conf.new"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/CID/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "wfb"

(II) LoadModule: "wfb"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module wfb

(II) UnloadModule: "wfb"

(EE) Failed to load module "wfb" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libramdac.so

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xf0410000 - 0xf0411fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xf0400000 - 0xf040ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xf0500600 - 0xf05006ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xf0500400 - 0xf05005ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x60000000 - 0x600003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xf0500000 - 0xf05003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [11] -1   0   0xf2000000 - 0xf2ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xf1000000 - 0xf1ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x0000143f (0x40) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x000014d0 - 0x000014df (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000180c - 0x0000180f (0x4) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000014f8 - 0x000014ff (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00001808 - 0x0000180b (0x4) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x000014f0 - 0x000014f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x000014c0 - 0x000014cf (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00001804 - 0x00001804 (0x1) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x000014e8 - 0x000014e8 (0x1) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x00001800 (0x1) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x000014e0 - 0x000014e0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00001480 - 0x0000149f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00001460 - 0x0000147f (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00001440 - 0x0000145f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xf0410000 - 0xf0411fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xf0400000 - 0xf040ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xf0500600 - 0xf05006ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xf0500400 - 0xf05005ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x60000000 - 0x600003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xf0500000 - 0xf05003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [11] -1   0   0xf2000000 - 0xf2ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xf1000000 - 0xf1ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [15] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [16] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x0000143f (0x40) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x000014d0 - 0x000014df (0x10) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000180c - 0x0000180f (0x4) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x000014f8 - 0x000014ff (0x8) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00001808 - 0x0000180b (0x4) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x000014f0 - 0x000014f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x000014c0 - 0x000014cf (0x10) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00001804 - 0x00001804 (0x1) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x000014e8 - 0x000014e8 (0x1) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x00001800 (0x1) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x000014e0 - 0x000014e0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00001480 - 0x0000149f (0x20) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x00001460 - 0x0000147f (0x20) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x00001440 - 0x0000145f (0x20) IX[B]

   [35] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [36] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

Xorg is not able to detect your mouse.

Edit the file and correct the Device.

Your xorg.conf file is /root/xorg.conf.new

To test the server, run 'X -config /root/xorg.conf.new'

```

parece claro, dice que no detecta el teclado y el raton, pero no doy con ello...

gracias antes de nada!Last edited by agapito on Thu Feb 15, 2007 11:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## zorth

hola. puedes poner tu make.conf ? 

saludos

----------

## agapito

mi make.conf :

```

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

USE="gnome qt3 qt4 kde dvd alsa cdr"

GENTOO_MIRRORS=" http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/ http://gentoo.tiscali.nl/ "

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

LINGUAS="es"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

```

ya puestos, me podríais ayudar a mejorarlo... 

gracias

----------

## gringo

curioso, por el error :

 *Quote:*   

> Xorg is not able to detect your mouse.
> 
> Edit the file and correct the Device.

 

diría que la configuración del ratón no está bien, pero en el xorg que nos pegao parace que está todo bien. Solo se me ocurre que tienes el kernel mal configurao y el dispositivo /dev/input/mice no existe ...

despues dice :

 *Quote:*   

> Your xorg.conf file is /root/xorg.conf.new 

 

ese es el xorg que nos has pegao aqui ?

saluetes

----------

## zorth

hola, tu tienes puesto esto en tu xorg.conf

```

Section "InputDevice" 

   Identifier   "Generic Keyboard" 

   Driver      "kbd" 

   Option      "CoreKeyboard" 

   Option      "XkbRules"   "xorg" 

   Option      "XkbModel"   "pc105" 

   Option      "XkbLayout"   "es" 

   Option      "XkbOptions"   "lv3:ralt_switch" 

EndSection

```

y esto en tu make.conf

```

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" 

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

```

creo que te falto añadir antes de compilar tu xorg en INPUT_DEVICES=" ........ kbd

Driver      "kbd" 

lo tienes bien en tu xorg.conf pero no en tu make.conf.

OJO! si me equivoco que me corrijan eh ? puesto que hablo sin estar seguro de lo que digo xD

yo hasta que no compile xorg con el driver evdev que uso para mi raton, tampoco hubo su tia.

mi xorg.conf y mi make.conf actuales son:

```

USE="3dnow 3dnowext a52 aalib acpi audiofile avi bash-completion bluetooth cdr

     chroot crypts divx divx4linux dvd dvdr dvdread ffmpeg font-server

     fontconfig gimp glitz java konqueror mjpeg mmx mmx2 mmxext mplayer

     nptlonly nvidia oggvorbis pdf pdflib pic ppds qt real sse svg syscall tcl

     tcltk tga tk unicode usb userlocales win32codecs wma wmp xcomposite

     xprint xscreensaver xvid xvmc -gnome"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fforce-addr -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CFLAGS_KERNEL="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/usr/share/X11/app-defaults"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

FEATURES="ccache prelink"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

LINGUAS="es"

PORT_ENOTICE_DIR=/var/enoticea

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard kbd mouse evdev"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv"

```

```

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

    Load  "dbe"         # Double buffer extension

    Load  "glx"

    Load  "extmod"

    Load  "record"

    Load  "GLcore"

    Load  "xtrap"

    Load  "freetype"

    Load  "type1"

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

       RgbPath    "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

       ModulePath "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

       FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

       FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

       FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

       FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

       FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

       FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

       FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/jmk"

       FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera/"

       FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/terminus/"

       FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/"

       FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz/"

#      FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

       FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic/"

      FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/encodings/"

      FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/util/"

      FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/sharefonts/"

#      FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/unifont/"

#      FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/ukr/"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><Fn> VT switch sequence

# (where n is 1 through 12).  This allows clients to receive these key

# events.

#    Option "DontVTSwitch"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "es"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

  Identifier "LogitechG5evdev"

      Driver "evdev"

#      Option "Protocol" "evdev"

      Option "Device"   "/dev/input/event1"

      Option "Dev Name" "Logitech USB Gaming Mouse"

      Option "Dev Phys" "usb-0000:00:02.0-2/input0"

      Option "buttons"  "8"

      Option "ZAxisMapping" "7 8"

      Option "Resolution" "1200"

      Option "Emulate3Buttons" "0"

      Option "CorePointer"

      Option "AllowMouseOpenFail" "1"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Samsung SM-710V"

    HorizSync 30-81

    VertRefresh 56-75

    Option       "dpms"

    Vendorname   "Samsung"

    Modelname    "SM-710v"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Card0"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    VideoRam    262144

    vendorname  "nv"#"NVidia"

    boardname   "GeForce 6800 GT"

    BusId       "PCI:2:0:0"

    Option      "DPMS" "true"

    Option      "NvAGP"  "1"

    Option      "NoLogo" "true"

    Option      "CursorShadow" "true"

    Option      "RenderAccel" "on"

    Option      "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

    Option      "Coolbits" "1"

    Option      "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option      "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "Card0"

    Monitor     "Samsung SM-710V"

#    Option      "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

                Virtual 0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

                Virtual 0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

                Virtual 0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen      "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "LogitechG5evdev" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

----------

## gringo

el INPUT_DEVICE kbd no existe, kbd es el nombre del driver. 

saluetes

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> Section "InputDevice"
> 
>    Identifier   "Configured Mouse"
> 
>    Driver      "mouse"
> ...

 

Yo creo que la mejor manera de averiguar por que no te lo detecta es entrar en /dev/input/ y ver si se crea el dispositivo mice, caso de que no se cree busca por psaux o mouse* y cambia option "Device" "/dev/input/mice" por el nombre de dispositivo que te cree udev.

----------

## bontakun

prueba arrancando el live cd de gentoo... y ve q driver le corresponde a tu mouse...

al menos asi lo hago yo cuando tengo ese error

saludos

----------

## zorth

hola.

ummmm gringo, tienes toda la razon del mundo  :Smile: 

mea culpa. puse kbd todo entusiasmado cuando comprobe el por que no me iba el evdev del raton pensando que era cuestion de compilar xorg-server con evdev nuevamente para darle soporte y mira, crei que kbd era lo mismo   :Embarassed: 

debi mirarme las flags del xorg-server antes que nada.   :Wink: 

saludos

----------

## agapito

ya esta solucionado!! Gringo tenia razón, de todas maneras gracias a todos, así da gusto!!

pd: no he podido constestar antes que estado liado con cosas del curro..

----------

## sunbqto

Ando en las mismas con este error.

Despues de emerger los dirver para mi ATI Radeon 250 Mobility FireGL 900, cargar modules y probar con vesa y hasta con vga, he caido en cuenta que no puedo corregir el error,  creo que el fallo estuvo al emerger xorg-X11

----------

## sunbqto

Si llegan a leer el anterior no me percate de que al poner el error en el titulo se ve con dificultad:

Error en mi xorg.0.log:

(WW) OPen ACPI failes (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

Y esta la cita:

Ando en las mismas con este error.

Despues de emerger los dirver para mi ATI Radeon 250 Mobility FireGL 900, cargar modules y probar con vesa y hasta con vga, he caido en cuenta que no puedo corregir el error, creo que el fallo estuvo al emerger xorg-X11

De antemano 1000 gracias

----------

## sunbqto

Tengo un DELL Latitude D600 y pude resolver con vuestra sugerencias y este link:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ATI_Drivers

Mil Gracias

----------

